# Robert Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm working on yet a another set of programme notes. Does anyone know this work well?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I know I like it and enjoy it now and then but that's about all. Never tried to learn it.

Jim


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

handlebar said:


> I know I like it and enjoy it now and then but that's about all. Never tried to learn it.
> 
> Jim


Thanks. I'm listening and researching right now (when I'm not replying in the forum!!!) to try to write something about. I simply can't seem to be able to work today! I don't want to write anything. I don't wanna listen to Schumann, I wanna listen to Steve Reich wahhhhh!


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

danae said:


> Thanks. I'm listening and researching right now (when I'm not replying in the forum!!!) to try to write something about. I simply can't seem to be able to work today! I don't want to write anything. I don't wanna listen to Schumann, I wanna listen to Steve Reich wahhhhh!


I feel your pain, a few weeks ago I had to turn in a project on the Baroque trio sonata and I got from my teacher a pile of recordings to listen to, and I had just borrowed from a friend the day before that big Steve Reich 1965-1995 set. It was torture.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Andruini. It's nice to know I'm not the only one out there!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

danae said:


> I'm working on yet a another set of programme notes. Does anyone know this work well?


I know the work quite well as a piece to listen to, but it's well beyond my ability to play it.

As you will know, the piece is an excellent example of Schumann's exposition of the opposing _Florestan_ and _Eusebius_ characters.

I don't know whether This might help you. It looks pretty good to me on the basis of a quick read. There is a second page to this document. Note the copyright aspect.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Artemis, thank you thank you thank you


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm this way with books. I started to re-read Proust's Remembrance series last week and what happens: Another book pops up and I want to read it instead. Now I have 3 new books and Proust sitting there feeling lonely and yet only 40 pages into Swann's Way!!
So MP will take a backseat for now.

Jim


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

handlebar said:


> I'm this way with books. I started to re-read Proust's Remembrance series last week and what happens: Another book pops up and I want to read it instead. Now I have 3 new books and Proust sitting there feeling lonely and yet only 40 pages into Swann's Way!!
> So MP will take a backseat for now.
> 
> Jim


Any time I try to read Proust any book in my vicinity starts to look way more interesting.
I guess I might still be a tad young for it.. 
I do like that one sketch in Monty Python's Flying Circus though..
"If you're calling the author of "A la Recherche du Temps Perdu" a looney, I shall have to ask you to step outside!!"


----------

